# Parnis, Anyone ?



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

From what I have observed in this (and other) watch forums, Parnis brand watches have been steadily gaining in popularity. The purpose of this particular thread is to provide a consolidated location where we can discuss present and possible future Parnis purchases.

This is my first Parnis watch that I received yesterday. I would describe the fit and finish of the various external parts of this particular watch as excellent. While I, of course, haven't had it long enough to perform any meaningful timekeeping evaluation, so far it is "right on the money" -- the seconds hand does hack.

I definitely see at least two more Parnis watches in my future.

FYI: The lume quite good, but not nearly up to the standards of many Seikos and Citizens. IMO, it's as good as or a tad better than my Orients. The duration of the glow is mediocre; I have seen a lot worse.

_*I'll provide my personal pictures very soon.*_


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

right there with ya catbird-
this is my PVD parnis, looking at others like the 50mm diver or the 46x46mm square types. what I like about them is that they keep the aesthetic of the BR type watches, but the GMT gives it a whole new look/personality. from the quality of my first parnis purchase, Im sure to aquire another sometime soon. I still am looking for that blue on *********** reserve one, theres a few members who own them on here.... id really like to get one as a nice dress watch.

heres my parnis- but i have a rubber "presidential" type bracelet coming in the next few days.


----------



## Fobos (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a couple of Parnis watches and find both to be accurate, well built and pleasing to the eye. A good buy for the money


----------



## grsjax (Oct 4, 2009)

I have two of the 43mm Aviator style Parnis watches, one with a gray dial and center second hand and one with the black dial and seconds at 9 o'clock. Both have an excellent fit and finish. Even under a 10x loupe I can find no flaws. The black dial is working great and keeping perfect time, no more than a few seconds a day off. Unfortunately the gray dial had developed a problem and is going back to the seller. However I can say the seller is great deal to deal with.

I would like to see a Parnis dive watch with a 200m rating and an ST25 movement. Something simple but rugged.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Fobos said:


> I have a couple of Parnis watches and find both to be accurate, well built and pleasing to the eye. A good buy for the money


Parnis? What's that? ;-)

Just kidding. I love them. great value for money. I have 10 of them, I did replace their straps though, except for the Pilot, as I haven't found the right one yet...


















































































This one I modified. It started out like this:









But now it has another dial:










Some group shots,



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

thats the power reserve I was talking about. sooooo jealous martin. nice watch!


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

You guys have some nice stuff!

This will be my very next Parnis...


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

brewtown said:


> thats the power reserve I was talking about. sooooo jealous martin. nice watch!


This is the only Parnis I bought 'Buy it Now' for the full price. Most of them I won in auctions for ridiculous low prices. But this one did not show up anymore in these auctions, and I had to have it! And it's still one of my favorite watches!

you still can get it for $80, for example here

Regards,

Martin


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

I hate to ask, but what is the shipping. I dont speak whatever language that is... Pweeze help me martin?


----------



## [Twitch] (Oct 22, 2009)

brewtown said:


> I hate to ask, but what is the shipping. I dont speak whatever language that is... Pweeze help me martin?


Free shipping. Try searching the Ebay seller's name on ebay.com, it will be in english:-d


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

brewtown said:


> I hate to ask, but what is the shipping. I dont speak whatever language that is... Pweeze help me martin?


, pasted my link, without thinking about the language (which is Dutch by the way).

As suggested, just replace .nl with .com and that's it.


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

haha thank you very much!


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

just so you guys know, military time has those parnis power reserve models for $65 shipped, which is the lowest i could find them (still contemplating pulling the trigger!)


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

hedet said:


> just so you guys know, military time has those parnis power reserve models for $65 shipped, which is the lowest i could find them (still contemplating pulling the trigger!)


Don't happen to have a link, by any chance? Not that I need it for that particular watch, which I already have. One day soon I hope to send some pics - I now have this one, the one with p.r. at 5 o'clock, two big black ones with the same layout as the first two (lume works quite well on these, I find), the one with the sweep seconds hand and no p.r. (doesn't hand-wind as easily, curiously - but is the most accurate of them all), and a couple more that I don't wear.

Incidentally I'd love to get this one http://tinyurl.com/yj3tdx3 but _not_ with gold numerals. I can't understand why they don't do it with black numerals and hands, or with blue numerals and hands - much more legible, and the gold and blue would set each other off nicely, I think. Maybe someone should suggest it to them, but it would have to be someone who spoke their language as they are better watchmakers than linguists!

Cheers all, Harry


----------



## mickb (Mar 24, 2009)

Martin_B said:


>


I just ordered that one in black, can't wait for it to come in!


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

what is the model number from jackson?


----------



## Dyessman1 (May 14, 2009)

Don't know much about the brand. I will say, most of them look like complete knock-off of top line brands. 

My question: Can they not be sued for this obvious design copy?


----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Dyessman1 said:


> Don't know much about the brand. I will say, most of them look like complete knock-off of top line brands.
> 
> My question: Can they not be sued for this obvious design copy?


While their stylings 'heavily' lean on other brands, they are not knock-offs because they are clearly branded as Parnis and do not try and deceive anyone.

No they can't be sued. As an example, many, many watch manufacturers make Rolex Sub styled watches and are not in any danger of being sued.




























Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

hedet said:


> ...military time has those parnis power reserve models for $65 shipped...


Could you please post the link for this site?


----------



## revhrd (Sep 16, 2009)

brewtown said:


> right there with ya catbird-
> this is my PVD parnis, looking at others like the 50mm diver or the 46x46mm square types. what I like about them is that they keep the aesthetic of the BR type watches, but the GMT gives it a whole new look/personality. from the quality of my first parnis purchase, Im sure to aquire another sometime soon. I still am looking for that blue on *********** reserve one, theres a few members who own them on here.... id really like to get one as a nice dress watch.
> 
> heres my parnis- but i have a rubber "presidential" type bracelet coming in the next few days.


Brew, can you post pics of your new rubber strap. I am interested in one for the similar non date model.

Btw I recently purchased the black pvd 46mm x 46mm GMT parni auto and it's superb in quality. Waiting on a white quartz chrono as well.


----------



## dancheng (Sep 23, 2009)

brewtown said:


> what is the model number from jackson?


I have just browsed through his website and found out the following:
White dial power reserve is HW33
Black dial power reserve is HW50


----------



## dancheng (Sep 23, 2009)

[edited by Moderator: Please do not post restricted URLs. PMs are OK.]

Hi Mod, Noted. I will inform enquirer by PM.


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

My contribution :-!


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

diaboliq said:


> My contribution :-!


I really like that piece, but I honestly wish it didnt have those 4 holes on each corner. just me?


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, that way it resebles the board clock - I believe that was the design statement. 
And due to the size of this one - you CAN actually use it as a board clock..


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

diaboliq said:


> Well, that way it resebles the board clock - I believe that was the design statement.
> And due to the size of this one - you CAN actually use it as a board clock..


Ah, ok. never would have thought or realized that. Makes it kind of cool then I guess.

By the way, does anyone own one of the parnis brietling chronos i see on the bay alot?:think:


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

diaboliq said:


> My contribution :-!


*PICTURE*

That watch looks massive -- I like it!

Is it comfortable enough to wear all day?


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

brewtown said:


> ...parnis brietling chronos...


I'm not sure what that is -- can you post a pic?


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Catbird said:


> *PICTURE*
> 
> That watch looks massive -- I like it!
> 
> Is it comfortable enough to wear all day?


Actually it is. But then again; I have an 8" wrist so take my words with caution :-!


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

Catbird said:


> I'm not sure what that is -- can you post a pic?


here is an ebay listing from parnistime for reference. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/40mm-Parnis-Gol...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

intresting... this to me is more of a knockoff than homage. I mean- look at the crown:roll:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's my contribution, the White dial + blue hands/numbers Power reserve as well though not with the subdials at 12 and 6 as the one above.. plus mine has one grey subdial only... I liked that and their position better. Linglingwatches has one just like this for sale now, auction ends tomorrow i think... probably will end at 20-30GBP  get it!
It is on the Blue CF strap that can be had for $8.\









































i have two more on the way
1- $45 - 44mm California White Luminous PVD Gun Hand 6498 Movt


























2- $37 
*Parnis 44mm Big Pilot 17 Jewels Handwind Asian 6497 Blk*


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I really like the old school look of the hour digits and the design of the hands. I do wish that the hands were blue and a power reserve indicator was included.


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Catbird said:


> I really like the old school look of the hour digits and the design of the hands. I do wish that the hands were blue and a power reserve indicator was included.


Hi Catbird, at http://tinyurl.com/yz447zg they have this watch for sale with blue numerals and hands. Not sure I like the fact that the seconds dial is black - in fact, I'd prefer everything that wasn't white to be black - but I think I'm going to get one anyway. What I'd really like is one with the gold-coloured case but blue hands. Hang on, I think I've mentioned that before...
Cheers, Harry


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here's my contribution, the White dial + blue hands/numbers Power reserve as well though not with the subdials at 12 and 6 as the one above.. plus mine has one grey subdial only... I liked that and their position better. Linglingwatches has one just like this for sale now, auction ends tomorrow i think... probably will end at 20-30GBP  get it!
> It is on the Blue CF strap that can be had for $8.\
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, Harry -

Is that $80USD for the one you referenced here...?

" Hi Catbird, at http://tinyurl.com/yz447zg they have this watch for sale with blue numerals and hands.".

I'm not always sure about currency conversions.

I like that watch, but wish I could find it for a few dollars cheaper.


----------



## dancheng (Sep 23, 2009)

Catbird said:


> I really like the old school look of the hour digits and the design of the hands. I do wish that the hands were blue and a power reserve indicator was included.


Here is one with blue hands and PR.









It is available from the forbidden vendor JT for $65 including shipping.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes dancheng, I've seen that particular model before. But, if you look closely at the last pic I posted, the font used for 1 thru 12 on the dial as well as the hour and minute hands are more "vintage" looking. That's what I'd really like to have in blue. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

:-!This is a really sweet piece, very classy Parnis!! LOve it!|> may have to add this to my collection with a brown shark strap maybe or another CF strap in black



Catbird said:


> I really like the old school look of the hour digits and the design of the hands. I do wish that the hands were blue and a power reserve indicator was included.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> ...with a brown shark strap maybe or another CF strap in black


If I buy one, I may put on a black croc with deployment buckle. Something like this...


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Just got myself another one!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

catbird, Iam watching a couple now from Parnistime, including one like yours
I am not a fan of croc strap, don't know why, never was


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> ...I am not a fan of croc strap, don't know why, never was


I know what you mean. I never could understand the fascination many people seem to have with Nato and Zulu straps. They'll remove a perfectly good bracelet or leather strap and replace with Nato/Zulu. :-s

I put one of the brown crocs with deployment buckle on one of my Citizens and it looks nice (to me); better than in this pic. YMMV.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very sweet combo indeed.. yuo may convert me for my next Parnis


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Catbird said:


> Hey, Harry -
> 
> Is that $80USD for the one you referenced here...?
> 
> ...


Yes, though curiously I now see it says $79.70. The trouble is, most Parnises I've ever been interested in (i.e. all of the 43/44mm ones or the 47mm models using the same movements) seem to be sold either at a fixed price or through auctions, so I tend to bite my lip and go ahead and use Buy Now. May be twice the price, and you may miss the buzz of the auction, but at least you've got the watch and it's still not what you'd call expensive. Mind you, I dare say I'm influenced by buying in euros, which somehow makes prices seem lower just because the numbers are lower!


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if I am permitted to show the actual pic owned by a certain commercial seller, but there is one like this (below) priced @ $70 shipping included except the numbers and hands are a copper color instead of black. That color combo may sound peculiar, but it looks very rich and classy to me. I may go for it; it's growing on me.


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

QUOTE=Catbird;2378086]I'm not sure if I am permitted to show the actual pic owned by a certain commercial seller, but there is one like this (below) priced @ $70 shipping included except the numbers and hands are a copper color instead of black. That color combo may sound peculiar, but it looks very rich and classy to me. I may go for it; it's growing on me.








[/QUOTE]

Yes, it looks nice - just don't expect the instant legibility that a good contrast between hands and face will give you. That's why I prefer blue or black with a white or silver face. In the watch shown above, for example, you will often need to move your wrist about until the hands reflect something dark, otherwise (in my experience) you won't be able to read them!
Cheers, Harry


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree. Silver hands/numbers on a white dial is terrible for me. I find that I have to stare at the watch and study it for a few seconds to figure out the correct time -- not good. 

I was thinking that the copper may offer a compromise between the black/blue vs. silver. I don't know, but the watch with copper sure looks impressive, aesthetically speaking. I'll ponder this option for a few days.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Catbird said:


> QUOTE]
> Just won a new one today...
> Looking forward to seeing this one. eBay # 20039843999
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...3Dm38%26_nkw%3D200398435999%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1
> ...


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Just speaking for myself, I like that basic style for other people. At 50mm plus the protruding canteen screw-on crown protector, I imagine it would dig into my skin enough to irritate and become painful. Again, I have no first-hand knowledge of this though.

As you say, the contrast is excellent making it extremely easy to read.

I'd like to read your comments after you get it. :-!


----------



## dejal (Sep 23, 2009)

Catbird said:


> I know what you mean. I never could understand the fascination many people seem to have with Nato and Zulu straps. They'll remove a perfectly good bracelet or leather strap and replace with Nato/Zulu. :-s
> 
> I put one of the brown crocs with deployment buckle on one of my Citizens and it looks nice (to me); better than in this pic. YMMV.


 As that watch has a Odd size (I have one) 21 mm band width, and pickings are slim, could you tell me where you got it? Or did you squeeze a 22 on it? Or are you saying that this isn't your watch and the band you put on is better? I bought the watch for casual use and it's too nice for banging around and a nice band would make the whole package better.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

dejal -

Check your PMs.


----------



## Sawim (Sep 21, 2009)

Some photos of my "vintage porcelain" Parnis, buyed for $41


----------



## Marc-B1 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## gigfy (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome Sawim. :-! That is a very nice Parnis you have got there. Probably the first one I will go after ... when I have some money in my watchfund!! :-d

Hi Marc-B1. Is that a picture of a stock lume dial? Or did you have it re-lumed? It looks awesome!! Does the lume last very long?

cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sawim,
it is a very nice Parnis. Very clean and classy. I love the hands. I was watching one on the bay a few days ago but since I have three Parnis on the way, decided to pass forthis time. It went for something like $35, crazy!! They look great with a suit! Most people would not know it is a $35 watch!! everyone thinks my blue hand Parnis Reserve is an expensive piece:-!



Sawim said:


> Some photos of my "vintage porcelain" Parnis, buyed for $41


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

My cali flieger just arrived today


----------



## Marc-B1 (Aug 18, 2006)

Nope, only good photography -d) and a long exposue time.;-)


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Sawim said:


> Some photos of my "vintage porcelain" Parnis, buyed for $41


Man, I wish I could find a deal like that. :-(


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Catbird
if yuo searchg the sellers mentioned in this thread, you'll find this exact watch for sale eahc week probably, one wrent for under $40 last week, some are 70-80$ Buy It Now, but Parnistime has them on auction..









Brice


Catbird said:


> Man, I wish I could find a deal like that. :-(


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeep99dad -

Yes, I have been watching that one. It's now up to $27.47 as I type this and now that we've drawn attention to it in this thread, it will probably go MUCH higher.

I would really prefer black hands instead of silver if I had a choice, but wouldn't turn the silver down at a good price.

There is another site that has the sterile dial (no name) and black hands, however it's $75 shipped.


----------



## [Twitch] (Oct 22, 2009)

Just received my Parnis power reserve. Anyone have trouble with the stiff leather straps?


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

It will break in after few hours of wearing. Btw leather or faux leather


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

diaboliq said:


> It will break in after few hours of wearing. Btw leather or faux leather


what I did is took them off the watch, sit infront of the tv and play with them until they are somewhat pliable. *snicker* my wrists thanked me later. |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here's my contribution, the White dial + blue hands/numbers Power reserve as well though not with the subdials at 12 and 6 as the one above.. plus mine has one grey subdial only... I liked that and their position better. Linglingwatches has one just like this for sale now, auction ends tomorrow i think... probably will end at 20-30GBP  get it!
> It is on the Blue CF strap that can be had for $8.\
> ....
> 
> ...


:-!These two just arrived!! Great watch for the $$, will definitely change the straps tho. GO Parnis!

Anyone know what that thing does on the side of the case (last pic abve?)??
Also I am going to flip one of these if you are interested.


----------



## [Twitch] (Oct 22, 2009)

diaboliq said:


> It will break in after few hours of wearing. Btw leather or faux leather


Looks like faux leather to me even though it says leather on the ebay ad :-d Doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Catbird said:


> Man, I wish I could find a deal like that. :-(


Hi Cat,
Try searching under 'size': 50mm, 47mm, 46mm, 44mm, 42mm.
and under 'movement number': 6497, 6498

You'll def find one that's up for bid.

I don't know why, but most sellers who sell Parnis do NOT sell under that name.

I have 6-7 Parnises, and never once did I pay full price.

Good luck !!


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Catbird
> if yuo searchg the sellers mentioned in this thread, you'll find this exact watch for sale eahc week probably, one wrent for under $40 last week, some are 70-80$ Buy It Now, but Parnistime has them on auction..
> 
> 
> ...


I kept my eyes open today and caught this one for $36.25 + $10 shipping.


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

I got myself a Parnis Big Pilot with Power Reserve at 5pm and second hand at 9pm. It would be great if they could offer a hand-wind with power reserve on a sterile dial though!

And although my first impressions of the watch and day-to-day wear has been great, I've noticed some build issues with the watch. There is a spec of dust at the 9pm marker, another piece of lint just floating around the dial, and another spec of dirt/grime/whatever on the rotor, visible through the display back. My MM skeleton and Alpha Sub, both watches in a similar price range, did not have such issues. Thus, I am a little disappointed by the build quality. The strap is also absolute rubbish. Seems like it's made out of papier marche. I got my MM from Jackson, and that had a much better strap (though it's not the best). I've ordered a Hirsch Liberty strap to replace it. I'll post some pics ASAP! The movement is great though, I don't know what beat it is, but the sweep is really smooth. It is also *much* quieter than the 6497 Skeleton. In fact, it's almost silent. The rotor is a little noisy, but it's not too annoying.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

aron said:


> ...I've noticed some build issues with the watch. There is a spec of dust at the 9pm marker, another piece of lint just floating around the dial, and another spec of dirt/grime/whatever on the rotor, visible through the display back. My MM skeleton and Alpha Sub, both watches in a similar price range, did not have such issues. Thus, I am a little disappointed by the build quality. The strap is also absolute rubbish. Seems like it's made out of papier marche...


That's unfortunate; I would not be happy. Do you think it's possible to post some clear pics of these issues?


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

Catbird said:


> That's unfortunate; I would not be happy. Do you think it's possible to post some clear pics of these issues?


Will do, although I'm away at the moment and lack a camera. Honestly, the whole design of the watch is great, extremely hefty and solid, it's a pity they weren't careful enough in assembly. But reviews of Parnis from fellow members here have been great, so perhaps I picked up a dud.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Catbird said:


> I kept my eyes open today and caught this one for $36.25 + $10 shipping.


Awesome and congrats. Glad you got that design you wanted. :-!
Wore one of new ones today|> super watch for the money.
Couldn't be happier


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome and congrats. Glad you got that design you wanted. :-!
> Wore one of new ones today|> super watch for the money.
> Couldn't be happier


Thank you -- I could have bought the M. Militare sterile version with a slightly different case, black hands & numbers and a genuine leather strap with white stitching for $75 shipped -- it was a hard choice, but I couldn't resist the $46.25 price.


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

revhrd said:


> Brew, can you post pics of your new rubber strap. I am interested in one for the similar non date model.
> Btw I recently purchased the black pvd 46mm x 46mm GMT parni auto and it's superb in quality. Waiting on a white quartz chrono as well.


took a week and a half from hong kong, but im in no hurry. I LOVE the strap. it was 7 dollars shipped. just be careful when trimming this- you screw up, its done for. I still dont know if I like it on my Parnis Scooby. :think:


----------



## sneijder (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a couple of quartz chronos incoming, pics and a mini review when they land :-!


----------



## humanboy (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi

Having read a few reviews on this forum I ended up buying 3 Parnis watches including the grey/gray faced power reserve version which is understandably not that popular. It's by no means as pretty or striking as some of the others.

There are some poor pics on my original thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=285507

having said that the movement looks great and unlike some others has some nice 'blued' screws.

I also own the white faced/blue hand power reserve 'Portuguese' version. I paid 80USD delivered and as goodlooking as it is I've worn it less than the other two. 

I added new straps to both including a brown Astbury one on the white faced version. Both watches look significantly better and for those who have kept the black strap they come with I can heartily recommend changing to something else. I shouldn't cost much and will make all the difference. I paid less than £7 each for the new straps.

The only one I haven't changed is brown leather 24mm strap on a watch like the one posted by 'brewtown' but in chrome with a black dial. I managed to get that for less than £20, but as has been said before the prices seem to be creepin' upwards.

I originally looked on ebay for a cheap everyday watch for a few pounds and I ended up buying three over a period of a few weeks. All look great and the time keeping is fine, (my grey watch runs a little fast). 

I'll try to post some equally poor photos soon


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with your photos, in my opinion. Perhaps they are not so swish - sorry, I mean 'technically perfect' - as those of some others (for heaven's sake, I have yet to work out how you send pics in the first place!) - but they show the watch as it looks, and in my view it looks great!
I have various Parnises. The grey-faced one is the only 43mm one that I don't wear, but that may have more to do with the fact that I already have the Portuguese, the one with p.r. indicator at 5 o'clock, and the one with no p.r. but a sweep seconds hand (a nice watch, even more accurate than the rest - and it has the date on a white background w/o a completely unnecessary glass). At night I wear one of the 47mm models with the same movements, as these have luminous hand/numbers. This leaves the grey-faced model rather out in the cold.
As to straps, I never thought I would ever again wear a watch w/o a steel bracelet (last time was my Ingersoll (amazed to see the name still in existence!), given to me by my grandmother in 1959 when I was 14). My Portuguese is on a dark brown and my [email protected] on a light brown. Not sure which I prefer, but they both look good and they are both marginally more comfortable than the original.
HTH, Harry


----------



## ridinfool (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is my only Parnis at the moment. I will soon look into another one, possibly the Power Reserve..


----------



## [Twitch] (Oct 22, 2009)

brewtown said:


> what I did is took them off the watch, sit infront of the tv and play with them until they are somewhat pliable. *snicker* my wrists thanked me later. |>


Thanks for the tip:-d

Here a picture of my Parnis power reserve. Just got it


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

How did you shrink it down to fit on a thimble?


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I consider myself fairly conservative, it unusual for me to buy a watch like this. Below is my latest Parnis ordered today:











 Description
 Automatic (self-winding) movement
 Brushed 316L stainless steel case with back
 Power Reserve hand at 7:00 o'clock
 case diameter 46 mm without crown
 height 12.5 mm,band width 24 mm
 Black Dial with white number
 scratch proof mineral glass
 genuine leather strap


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

thats a sharp watch, do they make a pvd or IP version of that with the power reserve?


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't recall ever seeing that exact watch with PVD or IP.

Something like this is probably NOT something you're interested in but it is PVD and has power reserve...










I have seen one like mine in orange...


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

i like the parnis pilot, minus the super sharp crown. no thank you sir. i already have a bad problem with crowns digging into my hand as it is. id rather have the BR homage.


----------



## bythbook (Jul 12, 2009)

Martin_B said:


> This is the only Parnis I bought 'Buy it Now' for the full price. Most of them I won in auctions for ridiculous low prices. But this one did not show up anymore in these auctions, and I had to have it! And it's still one of my favorite watches!
> 
> you still can get it for $80, for example here
> 
> ...


Just received mine - from he whose name must not be spoken.

this is a replacement for one that arrived DOA - no hassles in the replacement, just travel time between here (NE USA) and China.

So far so good with the new one (already know we don't have the same problem as with the first).

This is such a PRETTY watch!

It may be possible to get the Parnis watches in different colors of hands and numbers than are shown on the website (or in the dbay listings). Just have to ask the seller, apparently.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

bythbook said:


> Just received mine - from he whose name must not be spoken.
> 
> this is a replacement for one that arrived DOA - no hassles in the replacement, just travel time between here (NE USA) and China.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new watch. I'm happy you're mot dissapointed, although I did not expect that.:-!

I've indeed seen a lot of permutations of these watches, with all different case, dial and hand options. They even have them in pvd and gold...


















(pics are from ebay seller wenping)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## WatchgirlNYC (Sep 28, 2009)

brewtown said:


> took a week and a half from hong kong, but im in no hurry. I LOVE the strap. it was 7 dollars shipped. just be careful when trimming this- you screw up, its done for. I still dont know if I like it on my Parnis Scooby. :think:


Hey there, how is the PVD on this watch? Nice watch.


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you watchgirl. the finish isnt bad for a watch that was under 60 bucks. I unscrewed the caseback looking for flaws, and came out quite nicely. the only thing I found was there is slight bluing on the finish on the inside of the lugs, but that will happen if it was heat applied.


----------



## WatchgirlNYC (Sep 28, 2009)

Catbird said:


> Since I consider myself fairly conservative, it unusual for me to buy a watch like this. Below is my latest Parnis ordered today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Catbird, did you get the watch yet? Lets see some wrist shots. 
Watchgirlnyc


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

No, it hasn't arrived yet. I'm hoping it'll be here by end-of-week.


----------



## WatchgirlNYC (Sep 28, 2009)

Catbird said:


> No, it hasn't arrived yet. I'm hoping it'll be here by end-of-week.


 I look forward to seeing it on your wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My 50mm Parnis is also taking for ever to show up!!!

















I got it from the Bay on Oct 30th!! I am so impatient:roll: like I don't have other watches to wear;-)
My first 50mm watch, I am thinking it may be too big for me but can't wait to see it in person... "watch" me flippin it cause of the size:think:


----------



## brewtown (Oct 21, 2009)

if you dont like it keep me in mind, im not a fan of the hands, but i like the case. I can BARELY pull off a 50mm watch, and I have a 7 1/2" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brewtown said:


> if you dont like it keep me in mind, im not a fan of the hands, but i like the case. I can BARELY pull off a 50mm watch, and I have a 7 1/2" wrist.


So I was complaining of the wait... Just got home and guess what was waiting for me on the counter... Yeap this Parnis was home!!
And unfortunately it is too small for my 7"(barely) wrist:-(
I love it's looks, great dial and case back even the strap is better than I expected compared to other Parnis I bought! But too big to wear and I am not one to keep a watch I won't wear so after 5 minutes of ownership I am
flipping it
will be posting it in sales corner soon


----------



## sneijder (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, I had two Parnis Quartz in the past week :










They look rather *familiar* shall we say :think:

The one on the left has a suspicious looking 'B' on the crown, and is obviously the base for an out and out fake. The slide rule works, but the movement isn't smooth and the printing is a bit rushed if you look at the smaller indicies. The deployant strap is actually not bad.

The watch on the right is nothing special to be honest and arrived with the chrono hand parking at 2 seconds to the hour. I fixed this though. It surprised me in that it has a screw in crown, but I'll be very careful with the thread on it I think. The strap is as bad as they come, and if I was to wear this I would change it.

If you are tempted to go for a Parnis Quartz I would say $30-35 is all their money.

This hasn't persuaded me to avoid a Parnis Auto / Mechanical. After reading reviews on here I'm not convinced they are the same factory / manufacturer.

:thanks


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

sneijder said:


> This hasn't persuaded me to avoid a Parnis Auto / Mechanical. After reading reviews on here I'm not convinced they are the same factory / manufacturer.


I'm convinced they are _not_. The Portuguese and the other models with p.r. seem to me to be clearly better made and thought out than the others, including the GMT and the hand-wind models.

I was vaguely wondering if the 47mm versions are made by Christians - they have a stylized fish on the crown. It would be interesting! Anyone any thoughts on this? Not sure if anyone's commented on this or put up any pics.


----------



## csabaw (Jan 13, 2007)

Harry Withenfields said:


> I'm convinced they are _not_. The Portuguese and the other models with p.r. seem to me to be clearly better made and thought out than the others, including the GMT and the hand-wind models.
> 
> I was vaguely wondering if the 47mm versions are made by Christians - they have a stylized fish on the crown. It would be interesting! Anyone any thoughts on this? Not sure if anyone's commented on this or put up any pics.


I haven't read all the posts here, but if you are talking about the crown of the Parnis Big Pilot I have a close-up picture.








This is my first Parnis. I had (or have) Swiss, German, Russian even French watches and seeing pictures of this watch, I thought it is time to give a chance to Chinese watches.
Well, I have to say I'm impressed.
Unbelievable what you can get for this money.









I took many pictures, but still waiting for a useful strap from Germany. The original is the weak point of this watch. But easy to change ;-)
(The only thing you have to be careful to find a good strap which is not more expensive than the watch :-d)
I will post more photos later.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

csabaw said:


> ...The only thing you have to be careful to find a good strap which is not more expensive than the watch :-d ...


I've thought that very thing, myself, before. ;-)

I found some reasonably priced leather straps that are nice quality from Panatime.


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

csabaw said:


> I haven't read all the posts here, but if you are talking about the crown of the Parnis Big Pilot I have a close-up picture.


That's the one, csabaw! Of course, it may be pure coincidence (maybe the maker's name means Fish, for example). On the other hand, it may not. If not, what are the ethics of drawing attention to it, I wonder, though presumably it is meant as a message and therefore is meant to be widely known... (For the avoidance of doubt, let me say that I raise this question purely academically!)



> ... still waiting for a useful strap from Germany. The original is the weak point of this watch. But easy to change ;-)
> (The only thing you have to be careful to find a good strap which is not more expensive than the watch :-d)


You're not wrong there!
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## nderwater (Jun 20, 2007)

On watches, the fish symbol is often used to denote water resistance adequate for swimming. Seeing it on the crown though is unique.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

There's a story about that fish, which IWC used on the crown, don't remember exactly.
OK google is your friend 



> "For those who have very old IWC vintage watches it may interest you to know that quite often when they are serviced at the factory the watchmaker finds that due to the condition or age a watch can no longer be guaranteed as water-resistant. As such, the factory will then replace the fish crown with a non-fish crown (usually the same type or style crown without any logo). This change signals the company and its owner the new status of the watch.


Regards,

Martin


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

nderwater said:


> On watches, the fish symbol is often used to denote water resistance adequate for swimming. Seeing it on the crown though is unique.


This is a homage of IWC Die Grosse Fliegeruhr.
IWC motto is "PROBUS SCAFUSIA" ('the honest one' from Schaffhausen) along with this fish symbol which was used by IWC since the seventies..


----------



## nderwater (Jun 20, 2007)

I see - one more example of an homage reflecting its manufacturing origins.


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

Is eBay the only place you can buy a Parnis? The only other place online is here: http://www.siswatch727.com/index.do

They look great for the price. Thanks everyone for posting. I love those killer blue numerals and hands!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really this one, very clean look, good color contrast!:-!



csabaw said:


> I haven't read all the posts here, but if you are talking about the crown of the Parnis Big Pilot I have a close-up picture.
> 
> This is my first Parnis. I had (or have) Swiss, German, Russian even French watches and seeing pictures of this watch, I thought it is time to give a chance to Chinese watches.
> Well, I have to say I'm impressed.
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

csabaw said:


> Well, I have to say I'm impressed.
> Unbelievable what you can get for this money.
> 
> I took many pictures, but still waiting for a useful strap from Germany. T*he original is the weak point of this watch. But easy to change ;-)*
> ...


 I agree with you, the straps are typically weak, tho for the price of the whole thing one cannt complain! They could come strapless as far as I am concerned
Here are mine on new straps, the Blue CF was $8 and the Buffalo leather was $10:-!

Both straps below are from Ron at IWM.. VERY affordable straps, great CS... I recommend them!
Parnis Pilot on Buffalo




































This was the stock strap, very stiff and uncomfortable, did not match watch well IMO

Parnis PR on Blue CF


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

nderwater said:


> I see - one more example of an homage reflecting its manufacturing origins.


 . . Thanks nderwater, Martin_B and diaboliq; as to your comment, nderwater, have a look at this http://tinyurl.com/yeqcpka , which was sent to me in a message from the seller to whom I refer in my latest message in https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=326892


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Harry Withenfields said:


> . . Thanks nderwater, Martin_B and diaboliq; as to your comment, nderwater, have a look at this http://tinyurl.com/yeqcpka , which was sent to me in a message from the seller to whom I refer in my latest message in https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=326892


Well actually i bought one of those "porcelain face" watches only to discover "IWC" logo was already embossed (only a bit but still visible under the right angle...) even though it wasn't obvious.. After that - no thanks.. <|


----------



## koolkul (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a lovely strap you have on it now.

Where is it from IWM???

Kul


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

koolkul said:


> That is a lovely strap you have on it now.
> 
> Where is it from IWM???
> 
> Kul


InternationalWatchman.com


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

My small Parnis collection...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice Catbird!!! Gotta love Parnis, best bang for the buck!!:-!
I especially like your # 1 & 3!!
what vendor did you get these two from?
Thx
Brice


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I am unclear whether I can specify a non forum sponsor by name, so will send you a PM.


----------



## Krovas (May 27, 2008)

I like the (admittedly derivative) look of many of these Parnis watches, and I gather the quality is good, but one thing bugs me about them: most of them mention 3 atm water resistance if they mention water resistance at all, which is just about enough to protect them from a particularly muggy day. I simply won't be able to get serious about them until I don't have to worry about them getting hosed if I fall out of a boat or get caught in the rain or something.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

these are not meant to be in the water and at the price/bang for the buck, wouldn't expect them to be...
That said you don't have to worry about rain! As for boating, i would not even consider wearing one of these to go at sea! Looks from your sig like you have appropraite watches for that, wear the Seiko for the boat and the parnis for a night on the town, work,... they are great:-!


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I was told by one of the sellers that these watches are suitable for splashes, e.g., handwashing, but not for general submersion, e.g., bathing and/or swimming.

Based on price and quality, I'm willing to accept this limitation.


----------



## Rusty427 (Jan 3, 2009)

csabaw said:


> I haven't read all the posts here, but if you are talking about the crown of the Parnis Big Pilot I have a close-up picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this watch and love it, as nice as some of my Swiss watches.

The fish (Icthus) is on the IWC Big pilot. I recon this Parnis is made in the factory where the fake IWC BIg Pilots are Made.:roll:


----------



## csabaw (Jan 13, 2007)

Rusty427 said:


> I have this watch and love it, as nice as some of my Swiss watches.
> 
> The fish (Icthus) is on the IWC Big pilot. I recon this Parnis is made in the factory where the fake IWC BIg Pilots are Made.:roll:


Of course, what did you expect? ;-)
Why these watches look great? Easy, because the design was stolen from IWC.
I don't buy fake watches. But this is not really a fake, that's clear.
In fact it's a kind of mixture of the IWC Mark XVI and the Big Pilot.
But! Does not identical with anyone.
And the funniest thing:
The Parnis has applied indexes while the IWC is only painted (if I'm right).
This is normally a higher quality and more expensive feature :-d
OK, nothin to compare with IWC, but this feature makes the dial classy in reality.
And yes a better strap can make magic!


----------



## luca_vivi (Nov 28, 2009)

This is the mine Parnis Big Pilot power reserve!
I like it so much, and i'm so satisfated!


----------



## Catbird (Jan 3, 2008)

I like it, too!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Like it a lot. Congrats.


----------



## Harry Withenfields (Mar 30, 2008)

Most handsome indeed! Either way, it will look great, but is it a trick of the light or is that a PVD black case model? (Do I mean PVD?)
I still keep thinking I ought to get 'spare copies' of my favourite Parnises...


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

I just put up some photos of the Parnis PR "portuguese" on a black strap with blue stitching. Thought those with this watch might be interested in this option:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2465014#poststop


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

sneijder said:


> The one on the left has a suspicious looking 'B' on the crown, and is obviously the base for an out and out fake.


I believe all these watches we're buying as homages are actually bases for fakes but they figured the market is wider if they remove the branding and put on something "catchy" on the dial.. Yepp.. you figured it - PARNIS is as catchy as it can be.. The bad thing - now those guys even make "HOMAGES" OF PARNIS..


----------



## padawan (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi First post so be gentle - I Also Have the Parnis Big Pilot power reserve - Does anyone know what this is on the side of the watch at 8oclock.


----------



## H00kahSm0k3 (Oct 27, 2009)

I believe it is a quick date adjustment.
So that you do not have to turn the clock hands enough times to get the correct date to show through the date window.

I read this somewhere. My Parnis Big Pilot arrived with the date late by 2 days, so I just turned the hands.


----------



## watchwing (Sep 12, 2006)

Which one do you like?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

By chance I found this photo, never heard of Parnis before, and my jaw dropped ! Mouth-wateringly gorgeous, a real must have.

Again ,by chance looked on ebay yesterday and saw on auction guess what....the very same, and won it ! Can't wait for delivery.

After seeing your collection I can safely say,subject to getting my hands on the real thing,this will not be the last. Are they really as stunning,well made as some say ?....hope to find out first hand soon.


----------

